

Windows 95 Startup Sound Slowed 4000% - franzb
https://soundcloud.com/ideoforms/windows-95-startup-sound

======
ablation
Someone is getting a disproportionate amount of praise for what, in all
likelihood, amounts to running a pre-existing sound through PaulStretch and
posting it to SoundCloud.

I realise they try and link to more information about both the process of
doing this and the original creators of the Windows 95 sounds, but both links
as of writing this end up in 404s.

~~~
mukyu
[http://www.erase.net/weblog/2015-08/windows-startup-
sounds-s...](http://www.erase.net/weblog/2015-08/windows-startup-sounds-
slowed-4000)

[http://createdigitalmusic.com/2015/08/windows-startup-
sounds...](http://createdigitalmusic.com/2015/08/windows-startup-sounds-
transformed-amazing-ambient-music/)

------
gtani
Since it's Eno, i'd guess at least a few DX7's (this is something every synth
player is going to try replicate, like Pink Floyd's On the Run

